# terrorists coming to U.S,



## The Inspector (Nov 21, 2015)

Like I said before people worry about the wrong stuff.

Coming in the U.S.as a refuge is one of the hardest ways to get in the country.

The terrorists have money and have hundreds of easier ways to try and

 sneak in to the U.S.   end of story


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 21, 2015)

You are right Inspector, but paranoia is rampant nonetheless.


----------



## BobF (Nov 21, 2015)

And what some call paranoia it is just darn good judgement that says we hold back till the screening has been done well.   Even some of our Democrats are joining in for a slow down on the rate of admission.

We do have a leaky border on the Mexican line.   Not just illegal immigrants from Mexico, Central, and South America, we have folks from the middle east and Europe also getting caught after sneaking in, others are getting stopped at admission points, many are criminals and drug runners.   We now have thousands in holding places till they get screened.   It makes sense that we are not keeping up with what we have so good judgement says we should slow down the integration of thousands more.


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 21, 2015)

More criminals are getting into the US than terrorists. Either one is a problem that needs to be dealt with. Border and homeland security should be to guard against a threat no matter the motivation.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 21, 2015)

Has anyone thought about the terror brought on by European settlers to the Native Americans??  The horrors of the Trail of Tears?   Land taken and game poached?   Nah....


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 21, 2015)

Bob, don't take this the wrong way, but I'm going to* agree* with you that the South-Western border has serious security issues.   That being said, the major terror players in the past has shown up with proper passports, visas and impeccable documents.    Now, my wife gets busted by TSA / DHS at the airport on 2 occasions- 1st time with maple fudge wrapped in aluminum foil in luggage(looks like C-4 explosives), and a second time with an expired drivers license...which we all know is a sure fire sign of a Mideastern terrorist.  <!>    She'lll be in their "watch list" database for the rest of our lives.


----------



## BobF (Nov 21, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Has anyone thought about the terror brought on by European settlers to the Native Americans??  The horrors of the Trail of Tears?   Land taken and game poached?   Nah....
> 
> View attachment 24120



All this is from some history stories.    The people were settling in friendly situations.   The natives were apparently accepting new folks.  The movements began when the European countries came over to declare their ownership and to rip off the jewels and other wealth's.    They left their armies to make sure they got what they wanted.    I believe that it was the US getting started that started the end to lots of the pushing around going on.   Over many years of getting away from those early days we now have a pretty good way of handling the immigrants.   It should continue to be our first way of handling immigrants.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 21, 2015)

Eek. Tn, does that mean that if I respond to your posts, one of the incredibly secret service (most of us can't name them) organisations in Canada will start monitoring my every movement? Or perhaps I should just alter the frequency in my tin foil hat?


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 21, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Eek. Tn, does that mean that if I respond to your posts, one of the incredibly secret service (most of us can't name them) organisations in Canada will start monitoring my every movement? Or perhaps I should just alter the frequency in my tin foil hat?



Nah... just adjust the antenna


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 21, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Nah... just adjust the antenna



+1 Hide the antenna.   Altering the frequency often as well is just good security practice.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 21, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> Bob, don't take this the wrong way, but I'm going to* agree* with you that the South-Western border has serious security issues.   That being said, the major terror players in the past has shown up with proper passports, visas and impeccable documents.    Now, my wife gets busted by TSA / DHS at the airport on 2 occasions- 1st time with maple fudge wrapped in aluminum foil in luggage(looks like C-4 explosives), and a second time with an expired drivers license...which we all know is a sure fire sign of a Mideastern terrorist.  <!>    She'lll be in their "watch list" database for the rest of our lives.



Good points about the terrorists in the past Thomas.  Can't believe your wife went through all that, I'd be so angry.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 21, 2015)

QS, Tn, appreciate the advice. Will also reinforce the foil lining my bedroom walls, just in case....


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 21, 2015)

I just have mine on the windows...


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 21, 2015)

Ok QS, how do you see outside? Or is that the point?


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 21, 2015)

The point is that the terrorists are already here. The brothers in the Boston attack, especially the younger one. Just a well liked, typical college student. Nothing to suggest how many people he would eventually kill and maim. We don't know the next terrorist...they could even be native born American next time. We don't need to fear the Syrian refugees, they've been through enough IMHO


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 21, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> The point is that the terrorists are already here. The brothers in the Boston attack, especially the younger one. Just a well liked, typical college student. Nothing to suggest how many people he would eventually kill and maim. We don't know the next terrorist...they could even be native born American next time. We don't need to fear the Syrian refugees, they've been through enough IMHO



There are plenty of homegrown terrorists in many countries, including the US:
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...errorists-homeland-security-article-1.2439793

Just too difficult to get in as a Syrian refugee, so people need to stop being paranoid.

3 of the 4 bombers of the London Underground in 2005 were born in Britain.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## Shalimar (Nov 21, 2015)

Scapegoating is systemic. Fear has always been used to promote an extreme agenda.


----------



## BobF (Nov 21, 2015)

Good judgement is not fear.   Slowing down the flow is good judgement.    We are already swamped with proposing to be immigrants folks.   It is good that we always take in real immigrants and are just saying slow down a bit and we will be happier.   Screening for known questionable persons is part of our immigration law.   It needs to be used effectively.   Not ignored for any one or many immigrant groups.    The war has been declared on us by some rather nasty folks so we must take steps to avoid what they wish on others.   Fear, yes, but recognized and organized with a purpose.    All we accept should be assured the ones they ran from are being denied.   That we have some in the US is known.   Not much we can do about them if they have done nothing wrong yet.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 21, 2015)

Sensible precautions are one thing, hysterical profiling is another. This is becoming a witch hunt. Sad when the victims of ISIL are treated as perpetrators.


----------



## BobF (Nov 21, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Sensible precautions are one thing, hysterical profiling is another. This is becoming a witch hunt. Sad when the victims of ISIL are treated as perpetrators.



Definitely your opinion.   Our Congress seems to have a different opinion.   And that is more important to the people in the US.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 21, 2015)

Hmm. Certainly many Americans, some of them on this board, share my views, regardless of how unimportant you may feel them to be. Some have even indicated a wish to hear the fresh perspective of people who live in other parts of the world than America.


----------



## BobF (Nov 21, 2015)

That is fine.  Hear all they want.   But our government is run by those that live here.

If Canada is losing population then Canada might look down here as we have lots of Canadians living down here.   Many are just snow birds but here they come each year.   Many do stay here.   I suppose by law they have applied for permanent residence in the US.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 21, 2015)

Hmmm. If Canada requires more people, we will do as we always have done. Increase immigration. As for Canada wishing to interfere in the running of the American government, perish the thought. We have a different political system which works for us. We are friends, and allies of America, but our societies are quite different.


----------



## The Inspector (Nov 21, 2015)

Most of the French Terrorist were  Belgian. I have not seen the U.S. banning   Belgian people.

It's just irrationally fear. As for the government they are just pandering to the irrationally fear. Anything to stay in office.

Try to explain to irrational people they are being irrational GOOD LUCK


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 21, 2015)

I don't think some people are able to see beyond the word Muslim.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 21, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I don't think some people are able to see beyond the word Muslim.



That is very true.  One of my relatives is a case in point. Infuriates me!


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 21, 2015)

Annie, grounded people never deal well with those who fold reality to fit their prejudices.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 21, 2015)

The Inspector said:


> Most of the French Terrorist were  Belgian. I have not seen the U.S. banning   Belgian people.
> 
> It's just irrationally fear. As for the government they are just pandering to the irrationally fear. Anything to stay in office.
> 
> Try to explain to irrational people they are being irrational GOOD LUCK



Really the bottom line is:  it is the election year season and the GOP really has no rational solutions to present as a political platform, so whipping up _anti this and that_ sentiment is the only "ammunition" that they have at their disposal.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 21, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> Really the bottom line is:  it is the election year season and the GOP really has no rational solutions to present as a political platform, so whipping up _anti this and that_ sentiment is the only "ammunition" that they have at their disposal.




Why wouldn't they... they are doing what always works... Remember the Ebola thing?   That was in an election cycle too.. and OMG to hear the GOP candidates talk we were all going to DIE a horrible death.. and OBAMA wasn't doing a damn thing about it..


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 21, 2015)

Found this elsewhere on the web. Long read, but, Interesting. could explain some people's feelings.

Date     Country  City/State  Killed Injured  Description

4/14/1972    USA    New York, NY    1    3    Ten members of a local mosque phone in a false alarm and then ambush responding officers, killing one.

1/19/1973    USA    Brooklyn, NY    1    1    Muslim extremists rob a sporting goods store for weapons, gunning down a police officer who responds to the alarm.

7/1/1973    USA    Bethesda, MD    1    0    An Israeli diplomat is gunned down in his driveway by Palestinian terrorists.

7/18/1973    USA    Washington, DC    8    2    Nation of Islam members shoot seven members of a family to death in cold blood, including four children. A defendant in the case is later murdered in prison on orders from Elijah Muhammad.

10/19/1973    USA    Oakland, CA    1    1    Nation of Islam terrorists kidnap a couple and nearly decapitate the man, while raping and leaving the woman for dead.

10/29/1973    USA    Berkeley, CA    1    0    A woman is shot repeatedly in the face by Nation of Islam terrorists.

11/25/1973    USA    Oakland, CA    1    0    A grocer is killed in his store by Nation of Islam terrorists.

12/11/1973    USA    Oakland, CA    1    0    A man is killed by Nation of Islam terrorists while using a phone booth.

12/13/1973    USA    Oakland, CA    1    0    A woman is shot to death on the sidewalk by Nation of Islam terrorists.

12/20/1973    USA    Oakland, CA    1    0    Nation of Islam terrorists gun down an 81-year-old janitor.

12/22/1973    USA    Oakland, CA    2    0    Nation of Islam terrorist kills two people in separate attacks on the same day.

12/24/1973    USA    Oakland, CA    1    0    A man is kidnapped, tortured and decapitated by Nation of Islam terrorists.

1/24/1974    USA    Oakland, CA    4    1    Five vicious shooting attacks by Nation of Islam terrorists leave three people dead and one paralyzed for life. Three of the victims were women.

4/1/1974    USA    Oakland, CA    1    1    A Nation of Islam terrorist shoots at two Salvation Army members, killing a man and injuring a woman.

4/16/1974    USA    Ingleside, CA    1    0    A man is killed while helping a friend move by Nation of Islam terrorists.

3/9/1977    USA    Washington, DC    1    1    Hanifi Muslims storm three buildings including a B'nai B'rith to hold 134 people hostage. At least two innocents were shot and one died.

7/22/1980    USA    Bethesda, MD    1    0    A political dissident is shot and killed in front of his home by an Iranian agent who was an American convert to Islam.

8/31/1980    USA    Savou, IL    2    0    An Iranian student guns down his next-door neighbors, a husband and wife.

11/6/1989    USA    St. Louis, MO    1    0    A 17-year-old girl is stabbed to death by her parents for bringing 'dishonor' to their family by dating an 'infidel' African-American.

1/31/1990    USA    Tuscon, AZ    1    0    A Sunni cleric is assassinated in front of a Tuscon mosque after declaring that two verses of the Qur'an were invalid.

11/5/1990    USA    New York City, NY    1    0    An Israeli rabbi is shot to death by a Muslim attacker at a hotel.

1/25/1993    USA    Langley, VA    2    3    A Pakistani with Mujahideen ties guns down two CIA agents outside of the headquarters.

2/26/1993    USA    New York, NY    6    1040    Islamic terrorists detonate a massive truck bomb under the World Trade Center, killing six people and injuring over 1,000 in an effort to collapse the towers.

3/1/1994    USA    Brooklyn, NY    1    0    A Muslim gunman targets a van packed with Jewish boys, killing a 16-year-old.

3/23/1997    USA    New York, NY    1    6       A Palestinian leaves an anti-Jewish suicide note behind and travels to the top of the Empire State building where he shoot seven people in a Fedayeen attack.

4/3/1997    USA    Lompoc, CA    1    0    A prison guard is stabbed to death by a radical Muslim.

3/17/2000    USA    Atlanta, GA    1    1    A local imam and Muslim spiritual leader guns down a deputy sheriff and injures his partner.

9/11/2001    USA    Shanksville, PA    40    0    Forty passengers are killed after Islamic radicals hijack the plane in an attempt to steer it into the U.S. Capitol building.

9/11/2001    USA    Washington, DC    184    53    Nearly 200 people are killed when Islamic hijackers steer a plane full of people into the Pentagon.

9/11/2001    USA    New York, NY    2752    251    Islamic hijackers steer two planes packed with fuel and passengers into the World Trade Center, killing hundreds on impact and eventually killing thousands when the towers collapsed. At least 200 are seriously injured.

3/19/2002    USA    Tuscon, AZ    1    0    A 60-year-old man is gunned down by Muslim snipers on a golf course.

5/27/2002    USA    Denton, TX    1    0    Muslim snipers kill a man as he works in his yard.

7/4/2002    USA    Los Angeles, CA    2    0    Muslim man pulls out a gun at the counter of an Israeli airline and kills two people.

9/5/2002    USA    Clinton, MD    1    0    A 55-year-old pizzaria owner is shot six times in the back by Muslims at close range.

9/21/2002    USA    Montgomery, AL    1    1    Muslim snipers shoot two women, killing one.

9/23/2002    USA    Baton Rouge, LA    1    0    A Korean mother is shot in the back by Muslim snipers.

10/2/2002    USA    Wheaton, MD    1    0    Muslim snipers gun down a program analyst in a store parking lot.

10/3/2002    USA    Montgomery County, MD    5    0    Muslim snipers kill three men and two women in separate attacks over a 15-hour period.

10/9/2002    USA    Manassas, VA    1    1    A man is killed by Muslim snipers while pumping gas two days after a 13-year-old is wounded by the same team.

10/11/2002    USA    Fredericksburg, VA    1    0    Another man is killed by Muslim snipers while pumping gas.

10/14/2002    USA    Arlington, VA    1    0    A woman is killed by Muslim snipers in a Home Depot parking lot.

10/22/2002    USA    Aspen Hill, MD    1    0    A bus driver is killed by Muslim snipers.

8/6/2003    USA    Houston, TX    1    0    After undergoing a 'religious revival', a Saudi college student slashes the throat of a Jewish student with a 4" butterfly knife, nearly decapitating the young man.

12/2/2003    USA    Chicago, IL    1    0    A Muslim doctor deliberately allows a Jewish patient to die from an easily treatable condition.

4/13/2004    USA    Raleigh, NC    1    4    An angry Muslim runs down five strangers with a car.

4/15/2004    USA    Scottsville, NY    1    2    In an honor killing, a Muslim father kills his wife and attacks his two daughters with a knife and hammer because he feared that they had been sexually molested.

6/16/2006    USA    Baltimore, MD    1    0    A 62-year-old Jewish moviegoer is shot to death by a Muslim medical student in an unprovoked terror attack.

6/25/2006    USA    Denver, CO    1    5    Saying that it was 'Allah's choice', a Muslim shoots four of his co-workers and a police officer.

7/28/2006    USA    Seattle, WA    1    5    An 'angry' Muslim-American uses a young girl as hostage to enter a local Jewish center, where he shoots six women, one of whom dies.

1/1/2008    USA    Irving, TX    2    0    A Muslim immigrant shoots his two daughters to death on concerns about their 'Western' lifestyle.

7/6/2008    USA    Jonesboro, GA    1    0    A devout Muslim strangles his 25-year-old daughter in an honor killing.

2/12/2009    USA    Buffalo, NY    1    0    The founder of a Muslim TV station beheads his wife in the hallway for seeking a divorce.

4/12/2009    USA    Phoenix, AZ    2    0    A man shoots his brother-in-law and another man to death after finding out that they visited a strip club, in contradiction to Islamic values.

6/1/2009    USA    Little Rock, AR    1    1    A Muslim shoots a local soldier to death inside a recruiting center explicitly in the name of Allah.

11/2/2009    USA    Glendale, AZ    1    1    A woman dies from injuries suffered when her father runs her down with a car for being too 'Westernized.' (10-20-09)

11/5/2009    USA    Ft. Hood, TX    13    31    A Muslim psychiatrist guns down thirteen unarmed soldiers while yelling praises to Allah.

12/4/2009    USA    Binghamton, NY    1    0    A non-Muslim Islamic studies professor is stabbed to death by a Muslim grad student in revenge for 'persecuted' Muslims.

4/14/2010    USA    Marquette Park, IL    5    2    After quarrelling with his wife over Islamic dress, a Muslim convert shoots his family members to 'take them back to Allah' and out of the 'world of sinners'.

4/30/2011    USA    Warren, MI    1    0    A 20-year-old woman is shot in the head by her stepfather for not adhering to Islamic practices.

9/11/2011    USA    Waltham, MA    3    0    Three Jewish men have their throats slashed by Muslim terrorists.

1/15/2012    USA    Houston, TX    1    0    A 30-year-old Christian convert is shot to death by a devout Muslim for helping to convert his daughter.

11/12/2012    USA    Houston, TX    1    0    A 28-year-old American man is shot to death by a conservative Muslim over an alleged role in converting a woman to Christianity.

2/7/2013    USA    Buena Vista, NJ    2    0    A Muslim targets and beheads two Christian Coptic immigrants.

3/24/2013    USA    Ashtabula, OH    1    0    A Muslim convert walks into a church service with a Quran and guns down his Christian father while praising Allah.

4/15/2013    USA    Boston, MA    3    264    Foreign-born Muslims describing themselves as 'very religious' detonate two bombs packed with ball bearings at the Boston Marathon, killing three people and causing several more to lose limbs.

4/19/2013    USA    Boston, MA    1    1    Jihadists gun down a university police officer sitting in his car.

8/4/2013    USA    Richmond, CA    1    0    A convert "on a mission from Allah" stabs a store clerk to death.

3/6/2014    USA    Port Bolivar, TX    2    0    A Muslim man shoots his lesbian daughter and her lover to death and leaves a copy of the Quran open to a page condemning homosexuality.

4/27/2014    USA    Skyway, WA    1    0    A 30-year-old man is murdered by a Muslim fanatic.

6/1/2014    USA    Seattle, WA    2    0    Two homosexuals are murdered by an Islamic extremist.

6/25/2014    USA    West Orange, NJ    1    0    A 19-year-old college student is shot to death 'in revenge' for Muslim deaths overseas.

9/25/2014    USA    Moore, OK    1    1    A Sharia advocate beheads a woman after calling for Islamic terror and posting an Islamist beheading photo.

7/16/2015    USA    Chattanooga    5    2    A 'devout Muslim' stages a suicide attack on a recruiting center at a strip mall and a naval center which leaves five dead.


(3,106 killed by Muslims in America in 75 terror attacks)


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## drifter (Nov 21, 2015)

Let them come; those here can activate. Americas writers need some new good subject matter which they haven't had since the cold war ended.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 21, 2015)

drifter said:


> Let them come; those here can activate. Americas writers need some new good subject matter which they haven't had since the cold war ended.




What do you mean by Activate?  Take up arms against children and their families?


----------



## BobF (Nov 21, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> What do you mean by Activate?  Take up arms against children and their families?



I believe he must be talking about the Muslims.   He is tough you know.   Grew up in Texas with pistols for teething.   He is no wimp like some others might be.


----------



## The Inspector (Nov 21, 2015)

All you have to do vilify a group/country and say the group/country is a threat 
and Denounce all who question you as unpatriotic and weak 
and start a war

The CIA,GOP, Bush, propaganda hand book


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 21, 2015)

The Inspector said:


> All you have to do vilify a group/country and say the group/country is a threat
> and Denounce all who question you as unpatriotic and weak
> and start a war
> 
> The CIA,GOP, Bush, propaganda hand book



Taken right from Hitler's too...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 21, 2015)

squatting dog said:


> Found this elsewhere on the web. Long read, but, Interesting. could explain some people's feelings.
> (3,106 killed by Muslims in America in 75 terror attacks)



I'd be really wary of any statistical information coming from an extreme anti-Islamic site like the one this list came from.  What about the Americans killed by non-Muslims, this article is about murders since 9/11?  http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/25/u...es-perceptions-of-top-terror-threat.html?_r=0



> *Homegrown Extremists Tied to Deadlier Toll Than Jihadists in U.S. Since 9/11
> 
> *WASHINGTON — In the 14 years since Al Qaeda carried out attacks on New York and the Pentagon, extremists have regularly executed smaller lethal assaults in the United States, explaining their motives in online manifestoes or social media rants.
> 
> ...


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 21, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Shalimar said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think some people are able to see beyond the word Muslim.
> ...



We have friends and relatives that we love and respect, unfortunately some of which have this..... _deficiency_.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 21, 2015)

I was thinking that today, get the ghost of Joe McCarthy back out to have people name Muslims


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 21, 2015)

Sadly Fur, you may be right.


----------



## The Inspector (Nov 21, 2015)

The untold story of mass shootings in America is one of domestic  violence. It is one of men (yes, mostly men) targeting and killing their  wives or ex-girlfriends or families. The victims are intimately  familiar to the shooters, not random strangers. This kind of violence is  not indiscriminate -- though friends, neighbors and bystanders are  often killed alongside the intended targets.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/mass-shootings-domestic-violence-women_55d3806ce4b07addcb44542a

You are much more likely to get killed by a friend or family then by a Muslim terrorist.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 21, 2015)

Sadly true Inspector.


----------

